# My first graphic!!



## hazelwestphoto (Jul 15, 2006)

I've attempted graphics before but never came up with anything I thought was really cool. I did this the other night, I call it "morning dew". Comments of all kinds are appriciated.


----------



## hot shot (Jul 15, 2006)

wow how did u do this??  if you dont mind me asking. I love it btw


----------



## Arch (Jul 15, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> wow how did u do this??  if you dont mind me asking. I love it btw



looks like plastic wrap filter..... in the filters menu in ps.

Its colourful!


----------



## hazelwestphoto (Jul 15, 2006)

I took a picture of a nebula and streatched it and twisted it then did the plastic wrap thing to it.  This is what it started out as...

http://hazelwestphotos.com/myspace/nebula.jpg


----------



## hot shot (Jul 16, 2006)

nice


----------

